# 1/2 day driving trip from Spartanburg - suggestions



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Given that the factory tours are off next week and the museum is closed it sounds like I am going to have a spare afternoon on the day of my PCD - so looking for some tips.

I need to be back in Greenville in the evening - I have a 2 day M-School following the PCD.

Suggestions? :thumbup:


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I would take Hwy. 276 up to Brevard NC. You have some open roads, some twisties and lots of beautiful views. If you can get back to Greenville late in the evening you could take 276 to 64 and go to Highlands NC. More twisties and views. Brevard would take an hour or a bit more to get to from Greenville, Highlands would be more like 2 hours. Of course if you are really short on time go up to Hwy. 11 and take 178 to Rossman. there is not really a town there (just turn around and come back) but it is a great drive.:drive: You could also go to Asheville and see the Biltmore House. It would be an interstate drive but the house is fantastic. Have fun, try the sweet tea and don't speed through the small towns, ya'll heeaar.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

need4speed said:


> I would take Hwy. 276 up to Brevard NC. You have some open roads, some twisties and lots of beautiful views. If you can get back to Greenville late in the evening you could take 276 to 64 and go to Highlands NC. More twisties and views. Brevard would take an hour or a bit more to get to from Greenville, Highlands would be more like 2 hours. Of course if you are really short on time go up to Hwy. 11 and take 178 to Rossman. there is not really a town there (just turn around and come back) but it is a great drive.:drive: You could also go to Asheville and see the Biltmore House. It would be an interstate drive but the house is fantastic. Have fun, try the sweet tea and don't speed through the small towns, ya'll heeaar.


Great - thanks a lot.

Where abouts is the Tail of the Dragon?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

turpiwa said:


> Given that the factory tours are off next week and the museum is closed it sounds like I am going to have a spare afternoon on the day of my PCD - so looking for some tips.
> 
> I need to be back in Greenville in the evening - I have a 2 day M-School following the PCD.
> 
> Suggestions? :thumbup:


I'd recommend visiting downtown Greenville. Falls Park is really nice and definetely worth seeing if you go downtown. Below are a couple links:

Greenville SC Info - http://www.greenvillesc.gov/visitors/things_do_see.asp

Downtown Greenville Visitors Guide - http://www.greenvillesc.gov/development/dtn_guide.asp

Falls Park - http://www.fallspark.com/index_content.html

If you would rather spend your time driving your BMW, click here to see a round trip scenic mountain route I just highlighted on google maps.

If you like hiking and waterfalls, drive up to DuPont State Forrest. Take hwy 276 as highlighted on the map linked above. Once you cross over into North Carolina, look for their sign.

Hope that gives you some ideas :thumbup:


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome work, Jonathan. Might have to check out Falls Park myself the day before PCD.



turpiwa said:


> Where abouts is the Tail of the Dragon?


It is about 3 hours from the PC if you take the interstates. Performance Center to Tail of the Dragon

I also recommend using BMW Routes if you have iDrive. You can save the route in a USB and directly upload it to iDrive.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

photohunts said:


> Awesome work, Jonathan. Might have to check out Falls Park myself the day before PCD.
> 
> It is about 3 hours from the PC if you take the interstates. Performance Center to Tail of the Dragon
> 
> I also recommend using BMW Routes if you have iDrive. You can save the route in a USB and directly upload it to iDrive.


Thanks very much - tough decision.
Is it worth the drive to do the tail - I have heard it is very good and to Jonathon's comment - I think i am more about the driving component - find the good roads...

Yes, I used BMW Routes during my ED - it worked ok.


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

turpiwa said:


> I need to be back in Greenville in the evening - I have a 2 day M-School following the PCD.


My g/f and I are going to be in M School with you next week 
Sad to hear the factory tours will not be going on. We had thought about going on a tour Thursday when we landed.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

03BeastCharmer said:


> My g/f and I are going to be in M School with you next week
> Sad to hear the factory tours will not be going on. We had thought about going on a tour Thursday when we landed.


What time do you land?


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

turpiwa said:


> What time do you land?


 Not early enough to tag along for your half day drive

We get in around 3. We had hoped to get the last tour before it closed at 5:30. My g/f will be searching ya'll out as she wants to do euro delivery as some point.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

03BeastCharmer said:


> Not early enough to tag along for your half day drive
> 
> We get in around 3. We had hoped to get the last tour before it closed at 5:30. My g/f will be searching ya'll out as she wants to do euro delivery as some point.


No worries - I would never do it any other way - ED is the only way to go!

Did you get a look at my Nurburgring Video?




 
And some photos
http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLanding.action?c=17j24p9v.4vlusmnj&x=0&y=1pjn3t&localeid=en_US


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

One thing about the tail of the dragon, sometimes it is great, but sometimes when I have been there a police officer was waiting every mile or so, no joke. It isn't nearly as much fun at the legal speed limit. Needless to say I never speed:angel:, but thats what I hear from others. If the police are out it is not worth the trip.


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

If you could only choose one, would you drive the Cherohala skyway or Hwy 276 from the PC to Brevard?


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

need4speed said:


> One thing about the tail of the dragon, sometimes it is great, but sometimes when I have been there a police officer was waiting every mile or so, no joke. It isn't nearly as much fun at the legal speed limit. Needless to say I never speed:angel:, but thats what I hear from others. If the police are out it is not worth the trip.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

photohunts said:


> If you could only choose one, would you drive the Cherohala skyway or Hwy 276 from the PC to Brevard?


You'd have to choose Hwy 276 b/c the Cherohala skyway doesn't go from the PC to Brevard.


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

The Other Tom said:


> You'd have to choose Hwy 276 b/c the Cherohala skyway doesn't go from the PC to Brevard.


Sorry, I meant to say "Cherohala Skyway" OR "Hwy 276 from PC to Brevard"...


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

If I had a half day I would take Hwy. 276 to Brevard, have lunch then get on Hwy. 64 to Rossman and take 178 back to Hwy. 11 which will get you back to Hwy. 276 to Greenville. This is the best drive in the area to put your new Bimmer through it's paces. Good Luck!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

need4speed said:


> If I had a half day I would take Hwy. 276 to Brevard, have lunch then get on Hwy. 64 to Rossman and take 178 back to Hwy. 11 which will get you back to Hwy. 276 to Greenville. This is the best drive in the area to put your new Bimmer through it's paces. Good Luck!


Great - thanks.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

need4speed said:


> If I had a half day I would take Hwy. 276 to Brevard, have lunch then get on Hwy. 64 to Rossman and take 178 back to Hwy. 11 which will get you back to Hwy. 276 to Greenville. This is the best drive in the area to put your new Bimmer through it's paces. Good Luck!


Agreed. Or do it vice-versa. Hwy 178 is a great road to go up (personally, I don't like it going down).

You won't make it to the Cherohala Skyway and back in half a day.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

The Other Tom said:


> Agreed. Or do it vice-versa. Hwy 178 is a great road to go up (personally, I don't like it going down).


Really? I prefer going down... to each his own. Once you get up to US-64 which connects 276 and 178, you can take NC-215 which is a hoot and the BRP up to around Waynesville. Maybe a couple of hours. Mind the cops on 276 until you get out of TR, I can't tell you how many times there's been one hiding in the median right outside of Furman lately.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Meiac09 said:


> Really? I prefer going down... to each his own. Once you get up to US-64 which connects 276 and 178, *you can take NC-215 which is a hoot and the **BRP up to around Waynesville*. Maybe a couple of hours. Mind the cops on 276 until you get out of TR, I can't tell you how many times there's been one hiding in the median right outside of Furman lately.


Yep, I love NC 215 going up to the BRP.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

The Other Tom said:


> Yep, I love NC 215 going up to the BRP.


We should set up an outing with a bunch of upstate festers... I'm away through January, but my buddy and I love to go out there late at night and hit those roads :thumbup:


----------

